# Learning Curve!



## Kimbubbley (4 Mar 2021)

So having been totally obsessed, binging YouTube videos 24/7. Stalking all your threads. Collecting scape stuff since before Xmas. And waiting out the Brexit issues to get plants.... tomorrow is "The Day". 
I've kept fish before. I have a Biorb running atm. I'm looking forward to moving the fish out of it.

This is my collection of kit so far:-

TANK                   Superfish Scaper 90  60 x 40 x 38cm 91.2ltrs
FILTER                 Oase Thermo 350
CO2                    CO2 Art Pro SE with intank diffuser
LIGHTS               Comes with the tank. LED says 269 PAR for Advanced plants. But who knows?
SUBSTRATE        Tropica soil with soil powder top
HARDSCAPE      Dragon stone and Redmoor  Root
TWINSTAR M5   Expensive water smoke maker
S2 PRO               Dimmer










The tank has been sitting like this for the last 2 months. Waiting for Tropica plants and Brexit. Actually, its got to the point i'm scared of the plants coming! I've got used to it looking like this. There are no worries about algae. Or CO2. Or canister filters and lily pipes. Or melting plants. All of which I have ZERO experience with. Algae I think is the biggest fear. Keeping fingers crossed. If i need to shout for help, UKAPS is the place to do it!





Finally got round to sorting out the cabinet tonight ready for 'The Day'. Have left the filter pipes longer so I can pull it out in front for maintenance. No kinks so hoping this will be ok. Plumbed the CO2. No gaseous explosion or asphyxiation. Phew! That's one worry less! 🥳

I could do with some lights advice and CO2 if possible. I think I read, if no livestock head for lime green/yellow on the drop checker to help the plants acclimate? 
I also think I read start lights low 50%.... or less?? With a 6 hr photo period. There's no livestock, so do plants need a ramp up and ramp down? Included in this 6 hours? Or either side of it?

So that it, its bedtime on Plantmas eve... when I wake up tomorrow its Plantmas!!


----------



## Libba (5 Mar 2021)

Kimbubbley said:


> So having been totally obsessed, binging YouTube videos 24/7. Stalking all your threads. Collecting scape stuff since before Xmas. And waiting out the Brexit issues to get plants.... tomorrow is "The Day".
> I've kept fish before. I have a Biorb running atm. I'm looking forward to moving the fish out of it.
> 
> This is my collection of kit so far:-
> ...



Keen to follow this one! Hardscape looks great.

The general consensus seems to be that you should start your lights on a low intensity with a short photoperiod. This is because the plants will need time to establish themself and adapt to their new environment so they won't be able to utilise a lot of light right away. Excess light seems to be the surest way to get algae.

Run the CO2 on the higher side to start with and then you can start easing it down to around the 30ppm mark once you're ready for livestock. Inject enough to turn your drop checker yellow and let it run 24/7 to begin with to keep things stable and to make sure you're at peak CO2 whenever the lights come on. I believe this is what @Siege recommends. Once it's been going for a while you can optimise the timing by doing a daily pH profile etc. The thing about drop checkers is that they are very slow to react so they aren't a great tool for knowing how long it takes your CO2 levels to rise.

I'd have a read through @Geoffrey Rea's journal for "New decade, new decadence" to see how he starts a setup. He's doing 50% daily water changes for the first month which some people might find excessive but I'm giving it a go at the moment and my system is flourishing. You really want to minimise organics in the water as much as you can until you have a large biomass of plants to outcompete any algae.

What will be your fertilising regime?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (5 Mar 2021)

First and most important question @Kimbubbley 

Is that wood glued down so it doesn’t immediately float the moment you fill the tank?


----------



## Kevin Eades (5 Mar 2021)

Looking great. Will look stunning when planted im sure. I'm sure you are aware about the nitrogen cycle already owning fish but make sure your not tempted to put the fish in too early. New aquasoil leaches ammonia so need to clear that with the water changes. You probably know this already but I'm surprised how many people pop up on here without doing it and get fish loss. Looks like you have all the right kit and as you said you've done a lot of research. Looks like you are on the path to success.


----------



## Kimbubbley (5 Mar 2021)

Libba said:


> Keen to follow this one! Hardscape looks great.
> 
> The general consensus seems to be that you should start your lights on a low intensity with a short photoperiod. This is because the plants will need time to establish themself and adapt to their new environment so they won't be able to utilise a lot of light right away. Excess light seems to be the surest way to get algae.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Libba. Seems like I'm on the right track then. Fingers crossed! Will read thru 'New decade, new decadence' with interest. I will for sure be keeping up the large regular water changes for an extended period. I do a third of a tank every 3 days on the Biorb even after its been running 6mths. The whole thing seems much healthier and happier with regular changes. So planning 50% twice a week with this one once the soil has settled for the long term.


----------



## Kimbubbley (5 Mar 2021)

Geoffrey Rea said:


> PFirst and most important question @Kimbubbley
> 
> Is that wood glued down so it doesn’t immediately float the moment you fill the tank?


Hi Geoffrey, your tank is beautiful. Wood is glued into one big piece with cig filters. Then glued underneath to the dragon stone in the same way. I've seen one, 2 hours after being planted, still break away and float even tho fixed the the same way.  I've got some rock on hand. Still waiting on buce, so don't have to worry about squishing that. Can't lift it out if I try gently. So can only hope that this is enough. I THINK I've done what I can! _whispers small pray to aquascaping gods_


----------



## Kimbubbley (5 Mar 2021)

Kevin Eades said:


> Looking great. Will look stunning when planted im sure. I'm sure you are aware about the nitrogen cycle already owning fish but make sure your not tempted to put the fish in too early. New aquasoil leaches ammonia so need to clear that with the water changes. You probably know this already but I'm surprised how many people pop up on here without doing it and get fish loss. Looks like you have all the right kit and as you said you've done a lot of research. Looks like you are on the path to success.


Hi Kevin, yep all good with fishless cycling. Not expecting to put fish in for atleast a month. Maybe more. They are happy in the other tank indefinitely. I've grabbed some Seachem stability incase and can seed from my running tank. But read adding ammonia not needed due to soil and plants. Seems counter productive to add ammonia, when you spend the first month or more doing massive water changes to clear or out and prevent algae?  But I stand to be corrected


----------



## Wookii (5 Mar 2021)

Nice starting scape @Kimbubbley - if I were you, I wouldn't wait for the plants to come - get it filled with water and run it with the lights off. Consider it an opportunity to get rid of that initial burst of ammonia from the soil (especially if you are planning on adding Buce), allow the wood to start soaking and go through its 'fungus' phase, and test your filter and pipework.

Then when your plants arrive, just drain it and start planting.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (5 Mar 2021)

Kimbubbley said:


> Wood is glued into one big piece with cig filters. Then glued underneath to the dragon stone in the same way.



Coolness 😎 

Such an obvious thing that is easily missed in all the excitement. 

Love the scape and looking forward to seeing the setup planted out.


----------



## Kimbubbley (5 Mar 2021)

Well, it's been a VERY long day! Plants arrive at 9.30am sharp. Took me til 2pm to prep them all. 

Quick emergency call to AG to make sure I was planting the Monte Carlo right. A minor moment of panic but seems I was doing it alright already. Panic averted, thanks AG!  Then it's been a long slog all day. Just sat down at 10pm!!




Moss first. Some tied some glued. No white marks of glue to see, so please with myself. Last time (also first time) I glued moss I had green tipped fingers for days and the moss was a total hash  This time much easier, probably due to the lovely quality of the moss.



Anubis carpet and crypts in. Wasn't quite sure where to put the crypts. Quick google and YouTube mid planting and the just put them in and have fingers crossed. Think they will be ok.



Stems in. Ludwigia mini super red first. On the third behind the wood. Rotala Ro' coming towards the viewing edge. And pearl weed in the back corner. Also sporting a particularly attractive tie wrap rock as after all that planting and @Geoffrey Rea's reminder. I decided it wasn't worth the risk of not tying one on just incase!



Super slow fill up and all was good. Not one floating plant!! Refitted the lilly pipes and primed the filter. LOVE the filter, really impressed. So easy to prime and set going. And super quiet!
So although a really long day. All in all a good one. No problems yet! Haven't set a light programme yet. Or set the co2 going. Had enough for today. Hopefully they will be ok until tomorrow when I will have more patience again. Still have lots of plants left. And tripartita plus verticularus (is that it? Cba to get up again to find the label, too plum tuckered!) But hoping if I keep them damp and cool they will be ok to put in tomorrow when I do the water change.
Smiling!


----------



## Karmicnull (5 Mar 2021)

Fabulous way to spend a day.  Looking forward to watching it grow


----------



## Kimbubbley (6 Mar 2021)

So today I did the first water change and set up the CO2. And 
I planted some plants that I couldnt decided where I wanted them yesterday. I learnt a few things! 
I learnt if you use one of the syphons that has a hand pump bit to get it started and you aren't being super careful, you blow the monte carlo out of your substrate. And you have to uncover the plants you buried. Fill in the hole and replant all the floating monte carlo... Doh! 
I also learnt that I don't have to have a mini panic attack and open the windows. Or put the dog in the bedroom safe. I am not going to gas us all with CO2. Atleast not today! 
The water was a little milky this morning. I'm guessing a bacterial bloom. I changed 2/3 of the tank water and it was better but not crystal. I called AG for settings for CO2. They have the patients of a Saint and were really really helpful. Not only will I not gas myself, I can run my drop checker  yellow with my hard water for a while and I won't gas the plants!  So now I have a plan for a couple of weeks while things settle...including myself. I've been up and down all day checking the drop checker and watching the flow all day.
I don't like the bacterial bloom. I feel like I should drop the water out and do another water change tonight, rather than wait until tomorrow. Any advice on this would be greatfully received. But I will go and search the threads. Today's pic... A progressively milky tank this evening. The pic doesn't do it justice. It's pretty milky!


----------



## Libba (6 Mar 2021)

If it won't clear despite frequent water changes you could look into a product like Seachem's Clarity or ADA's Clear Water. I haven't used either product though so can't recommend them.


----------



## Tucker90 (6 Mar 2021)

Kimbubbley said:


> So today I did the first water change and set up the CO2. And
> I planted some plants that I couldnt decided where I wanted them yesterday. I learnt a few things!
> I learnt if you use one of the syphons that has a hand pump bit to get it started and you aren't being super careful, you blow the monte carlo out of your substrate. And you have to uncover the plants you buried. Fill in the hole and replant all the floating monte carlo... Doh!
> I also learnt that I don't have to have a mini panic attack and open the windows. Or put the dog in the bedroom safe. I am not going to gas us all with CO2. Atleast not today!
> ...



I’m not an expert by any means, but the last 4/5 tanks I’ve had all go the same milky colour, and your wood Will fungus up within 2 days. 

Keep up with the daily water changes and it’ll soon clear the water. 

As for the fur, toothbrush and syphon work a treat, or just leave it, it soon sods off! 

Scape looks great by the way! Really like the flow of the wood! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimbubbley (6 Mar 2021)

Tucker90 said:


> I’m not an expert by any means, but the last 4/5 tanks I’ve had all go the same milky colour, and your wood Will fungus up within 2 days.
> 
> Keep up with the daily water changes and it’ll soon clear the water.
> 
> ...


Hi @Tucker90. Thanks for the reply and the lovely compliment! This is very good to know. I kept fish lots of time over the years. But low tech and never had a bacterial bloom before. So the advice is very welcome  There's something else I've noticed with this tank this evening that I've not noticed before. The water chemistry is dramatically different to the tap water I put in. I expected a drop in pH. But both the KH and GH have dropped massively. Do you know if this is a permanent effect, or does it gradually go back to tap specs. The KH I understand due to the co2 and pH change. But the GH I am very surprised by. If these are a long term changes, the tank would be suitable for my fish without diluting my tap water with RO. Which is what I was expecting I would need to do before moving the livestock in.


----------



## Wookii (6 Mar 2021)

The KH and GH are being buffered down by the soil, that is normal, especially when it’s fresh, so don’t worry about it.

Just keep doing large (80%+) water changes for at least a week or two. to get rid of any ammonia, and it will also help clear the bacterial bloom you are seeing - which is also relatively harmless and will go on its own as the tank matures.

You are obviously in good hands with Steve (@Siege) and Dave from AQ. As they’ve advised you, you can run the drop checker yellow to start with as you have no livestock, and you won’t kill the dog lol - he/she is breathing out more CO2 than you’re injecting into the tank. Then just slowly dial it down over a few weeks, one adjustment at a time (the drop checker can take two hours to react to changes in CO2 levels), until you get the right green colour in the drop checker fluid.

Just make sure you start the CO2 injection early enough that the drop checker is the correct colour before the lights come on, and remains the right colour until the lights go off.


----------



## Kimbubbley (6 Mar 2021)

Libba said:


> If it won't clear despite frequent water changes you could look into a product like Seachem's Clarity or ADA's Clear Water. I haven't used either product though so can't recommend them.


Hi Libba, how are you doing? I owe you an apology. I missed that you asked me what ferts I was planning for the tank, in an earlier post. I'm not sure. I have TNC complete and TNC light. I'm think probably TNC complete til it's gone. Then dry salts are most likely. I did wonder about using S. Clarity, but I think for now I will stick with all these massive water changes and see how I go. Theres purigen in the filter. Which should also clear the water I believe. I put it in to clear tannins while to wood soaks. I hate yellow water. Luckily I like water changes!  If it's not doing any harm for the moment I'll let it do its thing and see what happens for a while.


----------



## Kimbubbley (6 Mar 2021)

Wookii said:


> The KH and GH are being buffered down by the soil, that is normal, especially when it’s fresh, so don’t worry about it.
> 
> Just keep doing large (80%+) water changes for at least a week or two. to get rid of any ammonia, and it will also help clear the bacterial bloom you are seeing - which is also relatively harmless and will go on its own as the tank matures.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Wookii 80%+ it is. I did wonder if @Seige was Steve. He will think he has a stalker. I'm sure they must take bets on whether that's me on the phone again. And who's going to pull the short straw and answer it!  They've been fab and plants were perfect. Going to start putting some spreadsheets together for the new tank parameters just out of interest and to set up the co2. If anyone has any technical info on the exchange between the soil and water or any links to papers, I would be interested to look into it.


----------



## Kimbubbley (7 Mar 2021)

Day 2 of the tank up and running. This morning as advised I did as big a water changed as I could do. I syphoned almost right down to the substrate, with just enough room to get my finger on the syphon hose to stop any back flow blowing out the monte carlo. No MC was disturbed today, so I must be a quick learner after yesterday . The drop checker is running yellow. Not lemon yellow, more like a very light yellow/green. With the CO2 and Twinstar the tank is pretty fizzy 
There is a back corner which I wondered if the flow was reaching as it needs to go round the hardscape and thru the stems. I moved the drop checker there and opened the flow on the surface skimmer so it draws from the bottom and not from the skimmer. To see if this increases the flow back out from the lily pipe and round the tank. The verdict was, I haven't a clue  and suspect not. There wasn't a noticeable difference. The skimmer is still skimming. I have left it open for now. But a fine dust film is collecting in the tube of the skimmer. So either this is just how they normally get dirty, or the suction from below isn't strong enough to wick it away? If someone could let me know that would be fab  

As you can see the drop checker in the questionable flow area is still yellow. Once the light came on today I can see that when the Twinstar mists, the mist eventually makes it milky there too. So I guess there is some flow there. I expect the water is probably CO2 saturated to within an inch of its life.
There is a problem I can see and not sure what to do about it  The cig filters are beautifully attached to the wood still, but with small pieces of dragon stone glued to it where it has flaked off. So the wood is no longer attached to the stones. I think this has caused a very slow slip so that the wood has slid along the glass under the soil and is butted up against the glass  not the best picture to see from as the pic throws out the perspective you see with the eye. But that was a flat bed with MC in it. And you can see how I think the slipping wood has pushed the soil and MC over the top of it. Like a knife into butter. I'm worried about any weight on the glass. Especially as its being held down by a big tie wrapped stone. 
Tomorrow I have to go to work and won't be able to do a water change in the morning as I have been doing. So I'm going to do it now quick. Then again tomorrow evening. So far I've done my water changes in the morning before the lights go on. Seeing as co2 is running 24/7 atm still, I guess it didn't matter when. But will need to do them after work from now on. 

Please can I ask, once the photo period is done in the evening, is it OK to just drop the water out and do the water change straight away? After tomorrow I have to run a yellow drop checker, but time it to the photo period instead of 24/7.

I don't want to go to go to work. How will the tank cope alone without me fretting over it all day?! 
Ps just checked the wood. It's not heavy its light. Maybe I blew the soil and MC like that when I did yesterday's water change. I've scraped the soil off it and will look again after work tomorrow


----------



## Kimbubbley (7 Mar 2021)

Pictures failed to load. Dirty skimmer 

Slipped wood??



Pearling plant about to sleep? Forgot to say, the bacterial bloom was cleared by the water change this morning  And tiny MC roots are trying to come thru the substrate!!


----------



## Kimbubbley (7 Mar 2021)

Oh another question! When I change the water I turn the filter off by telling the smart switch turn off filter. Do I need to tell it to turn off heater at the same time? I've been forgetting and just turning off the filter. I don't want the damage the heater, it's an Oase thermo with the heater inside  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Deano3 (8 Mar 2021)

Hi just seen this @Kimbubbley , looks great and for you question yes switch off heater aswel to be safe, i always have 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimbubbley (8 Mar 2021)

Deano3 said:


> Hi just seen this @Kimbubbley , looks great and for you question yes switch off heater aswel to be safe, i always have
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Hiya, thank you! OK, will do. Completely forgot about heater in it. _rolls eyes, rookie mistake!_ Something to add to my learning curve


----------



## Kimbubbley (8 Mar 2021)

Day 3. Lessons learnt. The tank got along just fine on its own without me watching and fretting today 

I set the CO2 to go off an hour before the lights went off tonight. And have set it to come back on 3hrs before the lights come on again tomorrow. I can't be around to see how long it takes for the drop checker to go back to yellow due to work. So decided longer is better and went with 3hrs. I will have to wait until the weekend now to monitor the changes.

I did the water change after the lights went out. 80%+ and I added Excel 1ml per 50ltrs after reading that far in the New decade new decadence thread 

The white film has just started on small piece of the wood. I will leave it until the weekend and decide if I'm going to brush and syphon it off. 

Had fun tonight when I fumbled the pump hose filling the tank back up and pumped water all over the carpet. I don't have to worry about the wife. I am the wife! So, Oh dear, never mind about the water. These things happen!


----------



## Kimbubbley (9 Mar 2021)

So today I learn what a demuxer app does. And how to post a video in Ukaps.


----------



## Kimbubbley (9 Mar 2021)

I'm concerned about the The Rock shading the trident fern underneath and the moss. Neither are getting any light. Should I take The Rock off and try again with something smaller?? 

I also set the CO2 to come on 3hrs before the lights today. Which it did. But when I came home from work it wasn't the yellow green I was hoping for. I have turned up the CO2 a bit more. And will set the timer for another hour earlier tomorrow and see what it's like when I get home tomorrow. I'm home about 1.5hrs after the lights go on.

The MC is mostly growing I think. There's a patch in the front that isn't as healthy and has some melting. I've tried to disturb the melt gently and take it out the tank. I know the CO2 flows round there so I'm guessing it's probably a little shaded by The Rock maybe?? But there is no specific shadow on it. It was planted quite deep. I've tried to uncover it a little to see it that helps while I think about what to do with The Rock. 

The white film is certainly growing so atleast something is living its best life! And nothing is melting or looking really worse for wear. Not even the crypts. Seeing as most of the inhabitants have been torn apart, buried then flooded they don't seem to be doing too bad


----------



## Kimbubbley (10 Mar 2021)

So after some thought at the water change last night. I have had a decision about the patch of MC that's not doing so well. That's where I put the tissue and hose when I refill the tank. I think perhaps the MC there is being bruised by the water or similar. Will come up with another method for tonight's water change this evening and see if it recovers!


----------



## Paulthewitt (13 Mar 2021)

I have a question about possibly the only thing you did not spec in your first post! 😂

what is the cabinet? And can you give a link to it?

I will likely get this tank, but want a cabinet for it as it’s just too big to feel safe with it on furniture not designed for a fish tank

thanks


----------



## Kimbubbley (13 Mar 2021)

Paulthewitt said:


> I have a question about possibly the only thing you did not spec in your first post! 😂
> 
> what is the cabinet? And can you give a link to it?
> 
> ...


Hi Paul cabinet is an Aqua one Inspire 60. Just Google it and have a look. You can get them from lots of places including Maidenhead Aquatics stores. There are different colours and different handles to choose from. Have a look see what you think. Or could visit a store and see them in person


----------



## Paulthewitt (13 Mar 2021)

Kimbubbley said:


> Hi Paul cabinet is an Aqua one Inspire 60. Just Google it and have a look. You can get them from lots of places including Maidenhead Aquatics stores. There are different colours and different handles to choose from. Have a look see what you think. Or could visit a store and see them in person


Thanks.
Will do that 👍


----------



## Wookii (13 Mar 2021)

Paulthewitt said:


> Thanks.
> Will do that 👍



I have the Aqua One Inspire 60 also, in the oak finish - they’re a nice quality and fairly solid cabinet for the money. I got mine off Amazon (not sure how the price compares to MA):

Amazon product


----------



## Kimbubbley (13 Mar 2021)

Day 8. This morning was a busy morning! There were things I wanted to do with the tank. And I wanted to do them and get the tank back up and running before the CO2 came on at 11.30am.so this morning I scraped in my pj's! 
The wood has been growing white slimy biofilm since about Day 2. I know it isn't doing any harm. But I don't like to look at it so much. So first job today was dropping the water while using an electric toothbrush to get rid of as much of the biofilm as I could.
There is also something else growing in the wood. I will put it in the picture below. It's like a brown film. Kinda a bit fluffy. Not BBA that's for sure. Maybe diatoms? 





I cleaned it off the wood in my immediate view. But didn't go to town on it totally. It brushes off easily and cleanly. This is the piece of wood I cleaned it off of below. And you can see there's no harm done.




I also had to do something about the hardscape today. I have know all week that it has been shifting. And that the filters and glue method of fixing hardscape didn't work for me. When I looked properly today. All of those joints had broken. And the pieces were no longer attached to each other. Just balanced and luckily hadn't collapsed!! 
I did have a go at regluing, but it was clear this wasn't going to.be successful. So instead the scape is now held together by strategic tie wraps. I feel much better about this. Now I know I don't need to worry about the hardscape collapsing  Or shifting. 
The other major change for today was removing The Rock. Which was tie wrapped on top of all the wood pieces to stop them floating. Removing The Rock has been a weight off my mind as well as a weight off the wood. 
The Rock has been shading the plants underneath. Especially a patch of trident fern I want to grow to fill the centre point. The Rock has also had a massive effect to the flow in the tank. But now it is gone. These is still a small rock incase the wood still wants to float. The wood has only been in the tank for a week after all. But the new piece is hidden at the back. Where there are no plants on the wood. And now can't be seen in the tank  



This is the tank this afternoon after all the work. With no Rock in view. I'm very pleased with it. 
Things are growing!! 



There are new incredibly tiny hydrocotyle verticillata leaves.



The MC is growing and filling in the gaps slowly. Even tho I had a syphoning accident. Suck up some air instead of some water. And the back flow of the air blew a patch of the MC that I had to replant Again!!! 
You would think after a week of daily water changes I would have got to grips with it. But no. I am also glad the carpet is very forgiving! 



The Rotala RO has reached the water surface. It did have atleast a couple of inches at the beginning of the week to get there. But it has both grown and straightened. Tomorrow's job is to trim it and replant the tips  

All in all the tank is coming along nicely and I am very pleased at the end of the first week. There is a noticeable different to plant growth. 

And today I got to watch and check that the drop checker is the right colour before the lights come on. Its good, its a good light green and goes to kinda yellow approx and hour after lights have been on. It does take the full 4hrs tho to get there before the lights come on. I checked the pH as it went along. It drops from 7.4 to 6.6 then stops there for the duration. I don't think this is the best reference as the water is being changed every day with tap water. Either at night, or in the mornings. But I was interested to see how it changes. I so know the nitrate sits at 40ppm. It's about 30ppm from the tap. And I have nitrite of 1-2ppm. But my ammonia is ways zero. I don't think I can read ammonia with the NT Lab kit I have because of the Prime. But the API kit I think reads it. Just that there is none. Between the stability I'm putting in and the plants and soil I guess it's being utilised.

Next week is a week of no change to the routine. The same water changes as low a waterline as I can get, hopefully without disturbing the MC. And CO2 I will leave to just tick over as its going. And on the yellow side. I'm waiting for new drop checker and  solution as these were gifted to me. I have no idea how old the drop checker solution is. I will set the new drop checker up in a different part of the tank. As the current one is sitting in the place I think gets the least flow in the tank. And see if there is a difference between them. CO2 must be find in the low flow area, the pearl weed is growing... like a weed!


----------



## Kimbubbley (13 Mar 2021)

Seems the plants appreciate a little bit more light now the rock has gone 











Crypt has grown a new leaf!


----------



## Libba (13 Mar 2021)

This is looking great. It's pleasing to see it all going so well for you and that all of your hard work is paying off. I can't wait to see how this looks in a few weeks.


----------



## tomerus (15 Mar 2021)

You are going strong and your tank looks the part! Are you still on 50% light ouput power or have you increased the intensity already? 🙂👍


----------



## Kimbubbley (21 Mar 2021)

*WEEK 2 *Update. I cant believe the tank has only been planted for 2 weeks!! It seems like SOOOOO much longer...maybe this is due to all the daily water changes?!! 
I have just looked back at the difference between the picture I posted when the tank was planted before flooding. And the image I took today. 
WOWZERS! Things are growing fast.

Today was the first real big maintenance day. Last weekend I cleaned the glass for the first time properly. But I wasnt brave enough to  open up the Thermo 350 and clean the prefilters.
A 2nd week of cleaning glass all week, trimming stems and replanting them. And atleast a whole 5 days of not spilling water anywhere has made me braver. 

Plus last weekend I cleaned the glass Sunday with the water change in the morning, but didnt get to do a water change until the Monday  after work. 36hrs later instead of 24hrs. The tank and all the glass I cleaned was covered in diatom dust when I got home from work on that Monday .  Lesson learnt... tank is not ready yet to go more than 24hrs without a water change.

So anywho, today was major maintenance day.  And actually, it wasnt that bad 

I did it all very slow and didnt worry about the CO2 coming on and getting the maintenance done before that time. Taking the prefilters out of the Thermo is actually super easy. And not a single drip was lost to the carpet.  The foams were FILTHY.  Way dirtier than I expected after just 2 weeks from setup.  I totally should have done them last weekend. Which was probably the cause of the diatoms. I should have taken a pic to show. But i didnt. I did intend to wash them in tank water as the tank is new and i'm trying to populate the filter. But actually they were too dirty for that.  I ended up squeezing them out for quite a while under the tap instead. I am planning now on getting another set of sponges to exchange each time. And clean them thoroughly at my leisure. I also carefully removed the filter head and swapped out the bag or Purigen I have in the top try for a fresh bag. This also turned out to not be a drama at all. And not a drip was spilt on the carpet. I did remember to take a picture of the Purigen for prosperity...



Purigen after two weeks in new tank. I read that it reduces diatoms and removes tannins. I didnt want diatoms. And I hate tannin water.  So I thought I would give it a go. Considering it was off white when new and now its very not. I guess its doing something. In general the tank doesn't have any algae... yet. The wood has a thin dark layer of something. Maybe its just how wood goes. Maybe its diatoms. But I certainly don't have any major diatom bloom or filamentous diatoms. They arent covering the rocks or plants. So maybe between the Purigen and the Twinstar M5 its working. But I couldnt say for sure.

Next I Carefully removed the lily pipe and outlet. Turns out that wasnt a drama either. First time I tried to do it. When I put them on the dry tank but decided the pipes were a little too long. I had pushed them on too far and they were stuck. I tried all sorts to get them off. But eventually gave up and cut them off seeing as the pipes were too long anyway. When I put them back on for the second time I only put them on a centimeter or so.  Seeing as the pipes stick themselves tight to them anyway. This made them super easy to get off today.  Soaked them a while in a bleach solution and cleaned them up. And then in Prime to get rid of the bleach, and they have come up a treat.  The co2 tubing came up a treat with a but of a scrub too. 

Then the usual massive water change and a hoover of any floating crud. And BoBs your Aunty!  Back to a super clean sparkley tank again... took me about 4 hours tho  So Ive been quite happy ever since spending the rest of a lazy Sunday grinning like a Cheshire Cat at it.



Sparkly clean tank topping back up.  I dont run it straight from the tap. I have a water pump on 3-5v variable power supply adapter. Ebay special. Pumping up from 25ltr water bottles. After the bald patch last week where I think the water onto kitchen towel method damaged the MC. Its now carefully wedged in the top of the hardscape and runs at a trickle into the tank until there is some water there and I can turn it up a bit. Seems to be ok and think MC is starting to recover. So for now the method will probably stay.



Tank week 2 pics. Filling out 






Anubis all have new leaf on each plant.




MC getting there slowly. Really love Hydrocotyle Tripartita. Such a delicate pretty thing.



Moss is growing and pearling. Wouldnt grow in the Biorb all the branches have a bright green growing tip.



Not sure what to do about Rotala Ro'.  At the tips of the new growth when they reach the top, they grow pale with a slight pink blush. They were emmersed pots. So they are still converting and im not sure what submerged growth should look like. They appear a much finer stem. Obviously the leaves elongate when they change which i can see. But I think they look to me like they are hungry for something.
Not nitrate, there's a ton of it in the tap water. Phosphate maybe? Dunno what phosphate is in my tap, its not in the water board report.  I have started giving 2mls TNC complete every day. But that has only been since Friday. So will review it next week I guess and see if I can see a change  Will keep my fingers crossed!

Need to start reducing the CO2 this week. Its been running yellow for 2 weeks.  I still have some white biofilm. I would like to put some Nerites in to help with this. Also some Amano if I can find some. Although my GH is 17 and im not sure if this is too high?? But for sure I think the CO2 is to high for them.  So this weeks mission is dial it down bit by bit. To a healthy green. And once I think its stable, review the time it comes on as CO2 is coming on 4 hrs before the lights. And I think for this size tank that is probably quite early.

I also found an issue with my lights this week. Could also be responsible for the pale Rotala maybe? I thought i had set the lights for a 15min ramp each side of the cycle. Then 6hrs with lights at 50% between these.  Turns out when I reviewed it, the 15min ramps were fine. But I had set the mid cycle to ramp also. From 50% to 100% over 6hrs. Doh!!

I have since set the light value as it should have been originally, to 6hrs at 50%.  I think I should leave this while I dial down the CO2. In my inexperience im guessing everything has been fine in the tank with no algae, because with the soil leaching nutrients and the CO2 running at yellow, the high light has been matched. But now the nutrients are washing out the Rotala is struggling for food under the high CO2/lights demands so has grown pale. But I would LOVE so input as to whether im barking up the right tree or not??


One more pic because hes sooo cute and has also had a spring clean. Waffle  GF is not the only one with an Aquascapers side kick!

TTFN Kim


----------



## Kimbubbley (27 Mar 2021)

Tank Week 3
Pleased to report the Diatom bloom seems to be subsiding. I cleaned the glass in the middle of the week and it hasn't come back. Yippee!  Now I just have to clean the pipes a d lily pipes. As they browned again after did them last weekend. Meh! Never mind!
The tank has its first inhabitants. So nice to see critters in it. 6 Amano shrimp! 



Well there were 6 to start with! One early had a death wish and jumped out of the acclimation tub. Luckily I could stop peeking at them and realised there were suddenly 5.amd found him quick and plopped him back! 

They kind seem happy enough. I can notice. The difference in the diatoms on some of the leaves already. I wish you could tell them "Can you start on the white wood biofilm first please" As I will be glad to see the back of that! 
I'm sure I sadly saw one go down the outlet pipe. I took the pre-filter out. But didn't find it there. I've since had a nitrite spike and treated it with an extra dose of  Prime. Tomorrow I will have a go at taking out the filter baskets just incase I can find it. But otherwise I'll have to monitor the situation. It might be that the filter bioload isn't high enough yet to cope with me washing the pre-filters under that tap. And that's what caused the spike? I'm still using Stability also. So I think the remaining shrimp will be ok as long as I look out for any stress. 

They seem OK still. I made a shrimp filter for the skimmer  Chuffed with it actually! 

And I also took a leaf out of the Green Aqua book and put clingfilm over the edges of the tank for a few days until they stop exploring the sides. Although this is settling down already. Every so often the stop eating and go exploring. So rather safe than sorry. I'm miffed already there's a fiver sitting in the filter! 


There are some ithon snails so coming in the post. I've stopped doing the 80%+ water changes since I've put the Amano in the tank and gone to 50%. Hopefully this will be ok. I haven't upped the lights from 50% this week after realising they werent set properly last week. But I've noticed the carpet plants do seem to have spread so much as they did when the lights were set wrong. So the plan is to mo it or the 50% water changes. See how they go and effect then tank. And if all looks good, up the lights a little and see how that goes. 
I have to say that after 3 weeks it's actually going far better than I hoped it would. And the tank is really clean. With no algae issues at all.  
I think that has been due to some excellent advice. I'm very grateful to everyone who has helped. And for all the advice in the forums threads!


----------



## Kimbubbley (31 Mar 2021)

Tank Week 3.5 
This week the fish moved in from their old home. They seem to like it, I think?

The flow is stronger than in the Biorb. And their behaviour is different. The Danio and Embers seem to like the higher flow areas. It's early doors, they only went into the tank yesterday. I'm expecting with the Embers this will stay the case as they seem to sit in the flow waiting for food the come to them. But the Danios I would like to see hunting more. Atm I think the males can see their reflection in the glass and are displaying to them? Is this a thing?? I'll see if I can upload some video later.
I did a major maintenance and cleaned the pipes this morning. 


This turned into a bit of a drama. As couldn't get to work again. Just clacked at me and made me panic. Double check all hoses where connected in right places. Tried to prime it. Turned it on. Turned it off. Then messaged a friend for moral support! Who said don't worry it just an air lock, persevere it will be ok... It was OK in the end. I have decided I don't like cleaning pipes!! :/ 



The snails have arrived. They are very cute. One has a broken shell. He's alive but hasn't done much. The other two have been out exploring. Hopefully he will be ok. 
I caught all the big cherries shrimp from the Biorb. There as just shrimplets left now that need to get bigger before I can catch them. Do male and female shrimp have names? For some reason the big girls I want to call a sow? Like a pig. Not sure if I've read it or made it up. So if anyone reads and knows, I would really like to know!! Mine are bigger than the new Amano shrimp. I'm sure that's not right. The Amano must have some growing to do!! If the live. There were Five in the pre filter this morning. I opened the canister and they all pinged out!!! I spent a hectic 10 mi utes trying to pick them all up again. No wonder I thought I was a bit short of Amano shrimp!! Not sire if they got in there before or after the home made shrimp filter for the skimmer. If they are in there again next time I open it. The home made shrimp skimmer filter  idea will have to go back to the drawing board. 



Pic of Zippy. Who is also still going up and down the glass atm sometimes. Instead of hunting in the wood and pecking at things. I think he needs a girlfriend. I think he's trying to case his own reflection off atm. He's so taken a turn and been spat out the lily pipe  I'm hoping he will stay away from it now. Otherwise the lily pipe will need a rethink too!


----------



## Gill (31 Mar 2021)

Kimbubbley said:


> Pic of Zippy. Who is also still going up and down the glass atm sometimes. Instead of hunting in the wood and pecking at things. I think he needs a girlfriend. I think he's trying to case his own reflection off atm. He's so taken a turn and been spat out the lily pipe  I'm hoping he will stay away from it now. Otherwise the lily pipe will need a rethink too!


Yes they are a communal fish and need others of their kind to feel at home. And then you will see them interacting with their environment. And feeling things out as they swim about.


----------



## PM_ME_YOUR_NEONS (31 Mar 2021)

Excellent growth for 3.5weeks, great looking tank. Looking forward to seeing it filled in.


----------



## Kimbubbley (31 Mar 2021)

Gill said:


> Yes they are a communal fish and need others of their kind to feel at home. And then you will see them interacting with their environment. And feeling things out as they swim about.


When I as a kid my dad used to keep them. I remember bubble nests. And spitting babies back into the bubbles. But I don't remember if they are aggressive to other fish. Or the female? Do you know how many females to a male, Gill? If he nests do I need to take her out if the tank?


----------



## Gill (31 Mar 2021)

Kimbubbley said:


> When I as a kid my dad used to keep them. I remember bubble nests. And spitting babies back into the bubbles. But I don't remember if they are aggressive to other fish. Or the female? Do you know how many females to a male, Gill? If he nests do I need to take her out if the tank?


TBH they are some of the most docile fish you can own. And I have never seen any male to female aggression.


----------



## Kimbubbley (31 Mar 2021)

PM_ME_YOUR_NEONS said:


> Excellent growth for 3.5weeks, great looking tank. Looking forward to seeing it filled in.


Thank you 🙂 I'm totally thrilled with it! 😍


----------



## Kimbubbley (31 Mar 2021)

Gill said:


> TBH they are some of the most docile fish you can own. And I have never seen any male to female aggression.


This is good news them. Zippy will definitely be getting a girlfriend... Or two?


----------



## Ian61 (31 Mar 2021)

Brilliant thread. You’re a good few weeks ahead of me. Still awaiting the tank. Collecting all the other stuff. Wood soaking in wheelie bin. If progress is as impressive as your set up I’ll be well chuffed. Best wishes


----------



## Ian61 (31 Mar 2021)

Re 5/3/21 pic....how does the glass of red wine fit into the planting process 😳?
I like to cook with wine.  Sometimes I even add it to the food 😊


----------



## Gill (1 Apr 2021)

Kimbubbley said:


> This is good news them. Zippy will definitely be getting a girlfriend... Or two?


 2 would be good, with an area for floating plants for them to build a nest under. Though I have had sparklers make their own in amongst plant matter.


----------



## Kimbubbley (19 Apr 2021)

Tank Week 6/7
Forgive me. Ukaps for I have sinned. It has been almost 3 weeks since my last post! Well, they say no news is good news 
The tank has been doing really well.




The red Ludwigia has finally grown into sight. The Rotala Ro' needed a little more co2 and ferts. The 1-2grow Pearl Weed is growing like a weed. And the MC needs its first trim in places. Apart from the lily pipes (please excuse!) The tank stays lovely and clean. All diatoms are completely passed. And still so far there is no algae. I am completely in love with it and spend almost every minute I'm home watching it.
I have even had the posh cam and the  macro lense out. So here are some pics 
View attachment _DSC5475.jpgView attachment _DSC5398.jpgView attachment _DSC5431.jpgView attachment _DSC5247.jpgView attachment _DSC5254.jpgView attachment _DSC5383.jpgView attachment _DSC5356.jpgView attachment _DSC5390.jpgView attachment _DSC5265.jpgView attachment _DSC5328.jpgView attachment _DSC5332.jpg
The Otos are doing really well. I read thru sometimes don't eat? So far apart from wiping out the diatoms, they will also take courgette, cucumber, the shrimps algae pellets and algae waffers. So hopefully they will be ok. Zippy has yet to get his girlfriend... Bad fish mumma!


----------



## Kimbubbley (19 Apr 2021)

@Ian61 so sorry I didn't see your post earlier. Have you started a journal for your tank? I would love to see!! The wine... Half 10 in the morning was almost 'over the yard arm'  And it was medicinal after all, seeing as I was off work sick, luckily the day my plants arrived!


----------



## Ian61 (20 Apr 2021)

Hello. Congratulations on your tank and your photo skills. All looking great. I have had a steady stream of deliveries from assorted suppliers and couriers over recent weeks. One minor piece of equipment still awaited......the tank! 😡
Should be pretty much ready to go when it arrives. 

Here’s the start of the journal .  Pic 1. Proposed tank location. That armchair’s off to the dump.


----------



## Kimbubbley (23 Apr 2021)

Ian61 said:


> Hello. Congratulations on your tank and your photo skills. All looking great. I have had a steady stream of deliveries from assorted suppliers and couriers over recent weeks. One minor piece of equipment still awaited......the tank! 😡
> Should be pretty much ready to go when it arrives. View attachment 167208Here’s the start of the journal .  Pic 1. Proposed tank location. That armchair’s off to the dump.


No tank?! You must be itching to get started. I hope it arrives for you soon  what are you getting?


----------



## Ian61 (23 Apr 2021)

Due tomorrow. 120x60x55cm. Watch this space for updates. Excited and daunted in equal measure.


----------



## Wolf6 (7 Oct 2021)

How is this little tank doing? Asking because I'm looking into getting a superfish 90 as well as replacement for my smaller tank (scapers tank 50l).


----------



## nayr88 (18 Dec 2021)

i know its been a while since an update on this one but i was searching for this tank and came across the jounral. really keen to get one and yours is a great inspiration!

would love to see an update


----------

